# Paris-Roubaix 2012 spoilers



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

115 Km to Go, watching it on Rai Sport Due, they are obviously rooting for Pozzato and Ballan


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

crash on the main bunch, riders run on the grass to pass around the mess


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the crash broke the peloton in 2 halves

BMC leading the group, but the second half is joining the bunch in a few seconds


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I got it live in english on eurosport

crash in the forest


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

my local operator stopped transmiting EuroSport in English, I do miss Sean Kelly, but well I get Eurosport in French with Jacky Durand. The German version I don't even know who are in there. 

For the french version though I prefer France 3 with Laurent Jalabert


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

4 french riders on the break, lead by Chavanel.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy Easter guys. Watching live on Eurosport.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thor crashed on a rondpoint !


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thor down!

my eurosport is streaming on teh interwebz


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Chavanel is not pulling in the break, he is waiting for Tommeke


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Rider down...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Chavanel Flats, Tommeke leads with Pozatto wheelsuckin' his way


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Boonen and Terpstra leading with 50m from the other contenders


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Boone and Terpstra leading with 50m from the other contenders


Playing their cards way too early, IMO. Boonen's no Cancellara.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Boonen and Terpstra working well, could be too early


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Terpstra falls back, Boonen keeps alone in front, has 30" on the head group now


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Do we know where Hincapie is? Did he make it back to the main group?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Pozzato crashes on the sand


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think this is a good move for Boonen, needs to wait...


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Boonen goes from 50+ km. It's far, but this is the survival of the fittest and it is better to be at the front to avoid problems. It is not the first time he goes from far. He has 30 seconds already.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Pozzato diwn!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Al least the advantage Tom has is that the Mavic car is riding behind him, so in case of flat he will have fast assistance.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

cyclusaddictus said:


> I don't think this is a good move for Boonen, needs to wait...


No waiting now. He's played his hand so he has to stick with it now and see if it sticks. Very long shot, I think.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Pozzato is OK, just slid out


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sky has a bunch of guys up front in the chase


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Flecha attacks the head group


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the way that TV coverage picks up with 28 miles to go...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

40 seconds on the head group


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thor flats ...not his day


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Boonen looks strong. Not a lot of co-ordination in the chase.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Boonen looks strong. Not a lot of co-ordination in the chase.


the usual problem; who is going to put in the work if one other is not. The same problem when cancellara rode away. It's not like he rode the other to pieces they just did not want to chase, helping a competitor (in that case boonen). With haagen in there, noone is going to help sky much.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Boonen has 45 seconds now.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Still gaining!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

If Terpstra con do anything to controll the pace, it's over.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

cyclusaddictus said:


> If Terpstra con do anything to controll the pace, it's over.


Terpstra is doing very good job of blocking Sky

00:00:57


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

This is the stuff of legend...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

someone should was omega pharmas bottles more often. They appear incredibly sticky. Must be a health hazard


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

00:00:59 !


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

What happened to Pozzato?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

1:01

commentators now talking about the others racing for a podium spot.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cyclusaddictus said:


> What happened to Pozzato?


crashed in some sand. Had to spend some time getting it all out of his hair.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hair first...

1'00 lead now


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless Tommeke melts down spectacularly, he would reach the highest pantheon of Belgian Heros today. 00:01:03 and would have done the same as FC did 2 years ago.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ballan in a 4 man break..


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Boasson Hagen dropped


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hauled back


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

00:01:08


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

00:01:15 but his face shows a worrying rictus

Lars Boom flats.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

00:01:13


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

1'08, still pulling away


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

chasers given up?

1:21

18k


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

seems that the head group is givin up 01:23 now


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

00:01:24


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

That's all she wrote....flats aside nobody is catching that freight train


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Nobody's catchin him today, 1'23


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

head group explodes in the pavé


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

This is just sublime. As of today, I'm a Boonen fan for life.

1'22"


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*What's the record for Roubaix wins?*

If Boonen wins how will that put him in the record books for wins compared to other past winners?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Boom with a charge, too late though


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

evs said:


> If Boonen wins how will that put him in the record books for wins compared to other past winners?



pass Musseuw, matches Rick Van Loy and De Vlaemick ( but with a better overall palmarès than anyone else ), and he's only 32


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Lars Boom break away from the following group. This is the last danger for Boonen. Boom is an ex crosser and an excellent time trialist, very good in prologues.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmm, 3rd again for Ballan?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Boom back with Ballan's group


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

*race radio*

00:01:25


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

does Rick Van Loy and De Vlaemick own the record for most wins? Boonen is hammering off the front. wow. I cant beleive he is holding them off.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rick Van Looy is the only one who won Gent-Wevelgem/Ronde/Paris-Roubaix on the same year

De Vlaemick the only one who has won Paris Roubaix 4 Times


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

*race radio*

00:01:30


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Rick Van Looy is the only one who won Gent-Wevelgem/Ronde/Paris-Roubaix on the same year
> 
> De Vlaemick the only one who has won Paris Roubaix 4 Times


Until today! Amazing ride from Boonen, legendary.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Even better with Sean Kelly on commentary...


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I kinda hope Ballan's got the juice for 2nd...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

01:34 and "soft pedaling" now, the head group surrendered a while ago.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*showing the pain*

Boonen is showing the pain in the last 4K. Magnificent ride.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

3 km...what a ride! Greek god on wheels


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

entering the Velodrome 01:30


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

done, he is a legend now


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

erj549 said:


> Playing their cards way too early, IMO. Boonen's no Cancellara.


You were right, Boonen is no Cancellara...


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

That's it!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sprint for 2nd

Turgot 2nd ( on a Colnago ) for less than a tyre width
Ballan 3rd


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Boonen!


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ballan takes the sprint for 2nd! Yay!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

DevinB12 said:


> You were right, Boonen is no Cancellara...


Looked like Cancellara to me! He rode away from a strong chase group and his lead grew.

Magnificent ride, he made it look easy, never looked to be in difficulty.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

that photo makes 2nd look like a dead heat.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Worst live feed I've had - cut out constantly, missed the finish, terrible...


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Worst live feed I've had - cut out constantly, missed the finish, terrible...


no problems here at all 

best ever


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

So... Did Boonen just set the new all time speed record for this race?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well good for Tom, good for cycling. Great champion.

Now I'm going for a ride.......


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> So... Did Boonen just set the new all time speed record for this race?


The route has changed over time, fastest editions were years ago. Probably not this time. I think the best was at a 46 kph avg.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Peter Post, 45.129 kph, 1964


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Peter Post, 45.129 kph, 1964



That's interesting given it was in a time before all these wonderbikes. 

Great ride by Boonen!


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

At 21 years old, Taylor Phinney comes in at 4:37 down in 15th place. Pretty impressive for his first ride at the longer distance.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

JM714 said:


> At 21 years old, Taylor Phinney comes in at 4:37 down in 15th place. Pretty impressive for his first ride at the longer distance.


Indeed. Also the top American.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

88 rex said:


> Indeed. Also the top American.



Yeah but he's overrated because he's an American.






[src]


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

88 rex said:


> That's interesting given it was in a time before all these wonderbikes.
> 
> Great ride by Boonen!



Not too surprising seeing how they go back to "old" technology with normal section rims, round spokes, etc. and the race itself is more about the man than the machine.

Still a huge achievement by Post... not to mention Boonen.

What a great ride!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

88 rex said:


> That's interesting given it was in a time before all these wonderbikes.
> 
> Great ride by Boonen!


given the race goes mostly in one direction there was probably a strong southern wind that year.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the commentators joke of the moment is "the only Belgian who is not happy now is De Vlaeminck"


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

And on Easter Sunday, 2012, Tommeke resurrected his career.

:23:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nope*



erj549 said:


> Playing their cards way too early, IMO. Boonen's no Cancellara.


he's Tom freakin Boonen and has FOUR P=R's, 3 Ronde's and 2 Doubles

Fabian wishes he had those Palmares


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It is a shame that Boonen is no Cancellara; that was a noble effort and would have been a glorious victory by him. 50k is just too far.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*are you forgetting*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Unless Tommeke melts down spectacularly, he would reach the highest pantheon of Belgian Heros today. 00:01:03 and would have done the same as FC did 2 years ago.


Boonen did the double in 05?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

erj549 said:


> Playing their cards way too early, IMO. Boonen's no Cancellara.



I won't tell you what I was thinking when I saw this an hour ago... 

Well, OK, let me put it this way... someone most certainly played their cards way too early


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Not too surprising seeing how they go back to "old" technology with normal section rims, round spokes


Not many box section rims anymore, almost everyone used carbon aero rims this year.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

JM714 said:


> At 21 years old, Taylor Phinney comes in at 4:37 down in 15th place. Pretty impressive for his first ride at the longer distance.


After a lot of work early on. And he finished on Thor's wheel. Incredible ride, impeccable teamwork. Nice work.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*actually only Roger has 4*



Salsa_Lover said:


> pass Musseuw, matches Rick Van Loy and De Vlaemick ( but with a better overall palmarès than anyone else ), and he's only 32


Rik was a 3x winner


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Quite the ride by Turgot to catch back on and sprint for second. Europcar must be ecstatic.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> ..... and the race itself is more about the man than the machine.
> 
> Still a huge achievement by Post... not to mention Boonen.
> 
> What a great ride!


This is more directly to the point I was alluding too.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I am!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome first showing among the elite*



JM714 said:


> At 21 years old, Taylor Phinney comes in at 4:37 down in 15th place. Pretty impressive for his first ride at the longer distance.


the kids gonna win this race someday


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Looked like Cancellara to me! He rode away from a strong chase group and his lead grew.
> 
> Magnificent ride, he made it look easy, never looked to be in difficulty.


Cancellara would have been whining about how he's a 'marked' man during the race because he's the favorite.

Boonen just blew Cancellara's theory to bits and showed how it's done.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he's been winning all spring*



Aindreas said:


> And on Easter Sunday, 2012, Tommeke resurrected his career.
> 
> :23:


why does today count as a resurrection?

he won P=R in 09
in 2010 he was 2nd @ MSR and 2nd @ Flanders
even with injuries he won G-W and took 4th @ Flanders last year
he had 2 injury plagued seasons and was still in the hunt both years

what this should illustrate is
a) how hard it is to win classics 
b) how great a rider Boonen is


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> Boonen did the double in 05?


I was talking about Rik Van Looy triple in 62 and the 4 Times PR from De Vlaeminck


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*true that*



Salsa_Lover said:


> the commentators joke of the moment is "the only Belgian who is not happy now is De Vlaeminck"


Roger is probably pissed

Boonen should get 5 before he retires


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ah ha ha ha*



thechriswebb said:


> It is a shame that Boonen is no Cancellara; that was a noble effort and would have been a glorious victory by him. 50k is just too far.


Funny how some folks compare the guy with 3 Rondes, 4 P-Rs and 2 doubles (and now a triple) to the guy with 1 and 2. Seems the comparison should be the other way, no?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

holy carp!

i think i poo-pooed a prediction thet Boonen would flier. i didnt watch anything online and joined as NBCSports joined. Boonen was away by about :30 or so. watching the first chase group join with the second i figured Boonen was done. "no way he can fabian this thing." 
it takes a big, big, honorable man to admit he is wrong i was wrong.

i was so scared there would be a mechanical or fall. watching him take some of the tarmac after the secteurs, it looked like he was cooked. all i could think was, "i hope his lower back isnt destroyed."

for him to win on a flier like that, in the wind, alone in the velodrome for number 4...he will never pay for another beer in belgium again.

Boonen, all we can say is:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



jorgy said:


> Cancellara would have been whining about how he's a 'marked' man during the race because he's the favorite.
> 
> Boonen just blew Cancellara's theory to bits and showed how it's done.


I think it was 2006 and Boonen had won Flanders (repeat) he was marked then. He went to the front and dropped the hammer @ Arenberg. He crushed his own team and wound up being isolated and got repeatedly attacked. Didn't work in his favor but again showed how it is done.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*okay*



Salsa_Lover said:


> I was talking about Rik Van Looy triple in 62 and the 4 Times PR from De Vlaeminck


yes, indeed very elite company

I was going on the last part of your post


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*as a crosser*



cyclusaddictus said:


> Boom with a charge, too late though


I hoped Lars could solo in for 2nd

he had nothing left at the drome


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> the kids gonna win this race someday



To put it cautiously, he'll certainly be one of the main protagonists and make it onto the podium someday. Expectations will go way up next years.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and congrats*

to Fracois @ FMB for another win @ P-R

kudos to the little guy


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

philippec said:


> I am!


How is the coffee at Cafe de l'Arbre, BTW?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well it isn't like*



TerminatorX91 said:


> I won't tell you what I was thinking when I saw this an hour ago...
> 
> Well, OK, let me put it this way... someone most certainly played their cards way too early


it's the first time he's taken a solo flyer

he did in the 05 Ronde 

and in the 09 P-R it was his acceleration @ Carrefour de l'arbre that caused the crash and he rode away from Thor.

though today was a 50K jump, just a big old bowlfull of whupp azz. What a way to cap off the spring for Tom.
His season from now is a big ole bowl of gravy


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> why does today count as a resurrection?
> 
> he won P=R in 09
> in 2010 he was 2nd @ MSR and 2nd @ Flanders
> ...


I was going more for the Easter/Resurrection play on words than complete accuracy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ah you wax poetic*



Aindreas said:


> I was going more for the Easter/Resurrection play on words than complete accuracy.


see I miss all the biblical references with all the bunnies and eggs (pagan ya know)


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

*I can hardly wait.*



atpjunkie said:


> it's the first time he's taken a solo flyer
> 
> he did in the 05 Ronde
> 
> ...



I got up at 5:50 and by the time I got my stream on and the TV coverage started he had already gone. I have watch the rebroadcast tonight to see his attack in the longer coverage.

The Ronde and Roubaix this year were supposed to be the big spring prize fight between Boonen and Cancellara... It wasn't to be. Now that drama will be lifted to a whole new level next year. Won't be cool if it happens with Boonen in the Belgian national champ's jersey?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

We will see next year, 

But have in mind that in 2010 Fabian ( with the help of the electric motor or not ) hit on the right points, but there are two big "ifs" on this for me.

in the Ronde Tom was on his wheel, had he not dropped him in the Kappelmuur Tom would arrived with him and beaten him at the finish line ( it looked somewhat suspect that Cancellara who is no climber could climb the muur seated while Tom struggled on "danseuse" but this is a long debated point ).

In Paris Roubaix, FC attacked when Tom was back in the car, and the bunch gave up and didn't want to chase, if he had attacked with Tom in front, most probably he would have hold his wheel and as the rest of the race is flat he would not have been able to drop him, and most probably Tom would have beaten him in the 'drome.

In conclussion, even though his 2010 attacks were effective and got worthy victories, they are not like he was all that superior to Tom. 

Better form on a decisive moment ( Ronde ) , not-gentlemany attack ( P-R ) won the race for him.

Tom did today exactly the same as Fabian did on 2010 ( attack and ride solo 50K and win for more than a minute ), so he not only won and break all those records, but also proved he is no second to Fabian and had he not been back in the car on 2010 he would have won.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes, crossing the finish*



TerminatorX91 said:


> I got up at 5:50 and by the time I got my stream on and the TV coverage started he had already gone. I have watch the rebroadcast tonight to see his attack in the longer coverage.
> 
> The Ronde and Roubaix this year were supposed to be the big spring prize fight between Boonen and Cancellara... It wasn't to be. Now that drama will be lifted to a whole new level next year. Won't be cool if it happens with Boonen in the Belgian national champ's jersey?


in the tri-color


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*great points*



Salsa_Lover said:


> We will see next year,
> 
> But have in mind that in 2010 Fabian ( with the help of the electric motor or not ) hit on the right points, but there are two big "ifs" on this for me.
> 
> ...


I think Fabian was just stronger @ the Ronde (for whatever reason), and got away and didn't let him get back (unlike Ballan and Pozzato who didn't go at the only chance they had). P-R was indeed not gentlemanly and most likely was his best shot @ the win as Boonen beats him in the sprint on most (if not all) occasions.
So I'll try not to take anything away from FC but it is he who is trying to match Boonen and not the contrary


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> in the tri-color



or like Rik did, had the triple on the rainbow jersey, unfortunately for Tom a train stopped him on P-R on 2006, maybe next year on rainbows again ?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome shot*



Salsa_Lover said:


> or like Rik did, had the triple on the rainbow jersey, unfortunately for Tom a train stopped him on P-R on 2006, maybe next year on rainbows again ?


yes in the arc would be nice
I still think most Belgians would prefer to do it in the Belgian Tri

2012 worlds in the Netherlands, is it a hilly or flat course?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Man, did Faema have a good run or what?*



Salsa_Lover said:


> or like Rik did, had the triple on the rainbow jersey, unfortunately for Tom a train stopped him on P-R on 2006, maybe next year on rainbows again ?


They owned the 60s, started w/Rik, ended with Eddy


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

seems to be fairly flat with many short climbs like the other Benelux races ... more adapted to Gilbert probably if he is in form by then

I will surely be there the whole weekend !


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it could*



Salsa_Lover said:


> seems to be fairly flat with many short climbs like the other Benelux races ... more adapted to Gilbert probably if he is in form by then
> 
> I will surely be there the whole weekend !


suit Boonen, looks kind of like the Flanders profile or are these climbs longer than the Muurs?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I similar to the Liège-Bastogne-Liège route, Masstritch is just 30Km from Liège


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Epic fail for Team Sky. Really poor riding when it counted.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they had 5 riders in the chase*



AdamM said:


> Epic fail for Team Sky. Really poor riding when it counted.


and one QS rider trying to mess their rhythm up

even on an organized chase Boonen was putting time into them


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*or the Amstel*



Salsa_Lover said:


> I similar to the Liège-Bastogne-Liège route, Masstritch is just 30Km from Liège


so yes, could be good for Gilbert

as long as it isn't a sprinters worlds


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Probably would be, looks like there is a ~100Km route with hills and then at the end they will do the circuit in red 10 times. Probably enough times for the sprinters to rejoin the head group.

the circuit is quasi flat. only 150mts elevation.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*geez I didn't see the circuit and the count*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Probably would be, looks like there is a ~100Km route with hills and then at the end they will do the circuit in red 10 times. Probably enough times for the sprinters to rejoin the head group.


so it winds up finishing like a crit


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

What a massive display of domination. Boonen is a freaking god, one of the best of his era.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Probably would be, looks like there is a ~100Km route with hills and then at the end they will do the circuit in red 10 times. Probably enough times for the sprinters to rejoin the head group.
> 
> the circuit is quasi flat. only 150mts elevation.


I take it you have not climbed cauberg.....
substantially harder than the copenhagen route.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> so it winds up finishing like a crit


like most world championships. Except of course at 10 miles it's per definition not a crit.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*may I add*



foto said:


> What a massive display of domination. Boonen is a freaking god, one of the best of his era.


one of the best of any era

he is in rare company

he will go down as the best in this field (Flanders / Roubaix) when all is said and done


----------



## MTBer1st (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone know Boonen's race weight this season? Wikipedia says 180 pounds, but didnt know how accurate that was.

Also, didnt Boonen ride the new Specialized Roubaix? What a great marketing kick for that bike.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

den bakker said:


> I take it you have not climbed cauberg.....
> substantially harder than the copenhagen route.


The gradient of the Cauberg is a real kicker, but I have a feeling somebody like Oscar Freire might prevail there. Or Boonen. It will highly depend on how the race had played up to that point.

If Freire does prevail and take the title, that would be sweet revenge against his former team Rabobank ... and a way to retire in style. In the past the entire Rabo squad had designated him team leader for Amstel Gold, which features the same climbs. So they may be on to something.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

AdamM said:


> Epic fail for Team Sky. Really poor riding when it counted.


I agree. Sky seem to be a team who lack true grit - they don't like to suffer too much. No different to how they failed to close down the breakaway at MSR.

Boonen was absolutely brilliant. The way he increased the gap a second at a time was so incredibly controlled. The very definition of being a Heart Breaker and the very definition of what makes our sport the greatest test of athletic ability and spiritual courage known to man.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you noticed*



albert owen said:


> I agree. Sky seem to be a team who lack true grit - they don't like to suffer too much. No different to how they failed to close down the breakaway at MSR.
> 
> Boonen was absolutely brilliant. The way he increased the gap a second at a time was so incredibly controlled. The very definition of being a Heart Breaker and the very definition of what makes our sport the greatest test of athletic ability and spiritual courage known to man.


he rode very controlled on the tarmac where he had less of an advantage on the chasers. He added time every time he hit the stones


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if they are using the Cauberg*



orange_julius said:


> The gradient of the Cauberg is a real kicker, but I have a feeling somebody like Oscar Freire might prevail there. Or Boonen. It will highly depend on how the race had played up to that point.
> 
> If Freire does prevail and take the title, that would be sweet revenge against his former team Rabobank ... and a way to retire in style. In the past the entire Rabo squad had designated him team leader for Amstel Gold, which features the same climbs. So they may be on to something.


then Gilbert has a great shot, this would then be a more late April Classics race


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Team Sky, One minute they are there in force....*

then gone. I saw them starting to chase down Boonen, then the next few minutes I look up and they are gone. What happened? I know its a hard race and all. Did most of them blow up or was their chase disrupted? I need to go back and look at that again tomorow morning. I don't think the camera was on them long enough to tell. 





AdamM said:


> Epic fail for Team Sky. Really poor riding when it counted.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Terpstra put himself in the middle of the sky pace line to obstruct/annoy, but anyway there were 3 sky riders there they could have got rid of him, they just blew out after a short while


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> he rode very controlled on the tarmac where he had less of an advantage on the chasers. He added time every time he hit the stones


after each secteur you could see him take the asphalt and get a breather. he was freakin incredible.

and i know qs had some guys in the chase, but sky needs to be able to control that better. what a missed opportunity. it was so windy they should have been able to catch a solo rider.

then again, boonen has proven he is not an ordinary rider.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh God- SO happy!
Just finished watching.
I know most of you guys watch this on cyclingtv.com or whatever, but really- one needs to indulge in proper Belgian beers for this race, so I couldn't watch it live.
I too thought "geez- attacking so far out? Not a good idea" and was ecstatic to be proven wrong- Tommeke is a God!
Also agree w/ ATP and Salsa on their descriptions of '10-'11 RvV and P-R's. 
Wow.
SO nice to see Tom back in fantastic shape.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

MTBer1st said:


> Anyone know Boonen's race weight this season? Wikipedia says 180 pounds, but didnt know how accurate that was.


They said 6'6" and 170# during the broadcast


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Classic. When asked about why he did what he did solo ..."because I could" (or maybe it was can) I have to agree he is the strongest 1 day rider there is now.

Even if my pick, Pozzato, had not fallen he would not have caught him. He had zero help.

I thought there was a dead heat for 2nd / 3rd. I'm not sure what they based the finish order on.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Rokh On said:


> Classic. When asked about why he did what he did solo ..."because I could" (or maybe it was can) I have to agree he is the strongest 1 day rider there is now.
> 
> Even if my pick, Pozzato, had not fallen he would not have caught him. He had zero help.
> 
> I thought there was a dead heat for 2nd / 3rd. I'm not sure what they based the finish order on.


As far as Pozzatto's help, I know that Ballan was specifically ordered not to help with the chase. He said (and I think this is good reasoning) that chasing Boonen today would have been wasted effort. He was so strong he was on a different level and they would have expended extra energy to chase him down just to get slaughtered by him in the sprint. 

I've never seen two riders finish that closely. The news reports say the difference between second and third was a single milimeter. I'm just glad that wasn't the distance between first and second or third and fourth.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In a dead heat local boy wins. Surprise!

Saw the race from 10k to Arenberg. A thing of beauty, P-R.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Party is at Boonen's house


----------



## PedroMarv (Aug 4, 2011)

MTBer1st said:


> Anyone know Boonen's race weight this season? Wikipedia says 180 pounds, but didnt know how accurate that was.
> 
> Also, didnt Boonen ride the new Specialized Roubaix? What a great marketing kick for that bike.


Yep, he sure did ride the new Roubaix. Rode the new Tarmac in Flanders. Rode the Venge in the E3. 

I am sure Specialized will let everyone know that he won 3 races on three different bikes. I read an article today on iamspecialized.com and they made sure to mention every piece of specialized stuff he was wearing. sad part...i know they are tricking me, but love specialized stuff... i'm a sucker


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't watch the race till late last night, but wow - Tomekke ****ing rocked! The way he kept gaing time on the cobbles was fantastic! He certainly earned those four stone trophies.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rokh On said:


> They said 6'6" and 170# during the broadcast


Boonen is closer to 6'4".

Roubaix is a dreadfully tough race. By the time the burden was placed on Sky to chase they had all paid in BIG to be in that front group. That and the course doesn't led itself well to chasing, very hard to get into a rhythm. They were all cooked and Tom was too strong.


----------



## Tswifty (Mar 22, 2012)

Boonen was off the recordt last night he rode such a strong race  So glad the better man won...but im left wondering how it would have been with Fabian Cancellara there?


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Terpstra put himself in the middle of the sky pace line to obstruct/annoy, but anyway there were 3 sky riders there they could have got rid of him, they just blew out after a short while


IIRC, it was worse even than that. At one point Sky had five riders in the chase less than a minute behind TB and couldn't close the gap. With those sort of numbers the race was theirs for the taking, but for some strange reason they let Terpstra just sit second wheel on the key paved sections. It was like they were newbies in a Cat 5 race wondering what they ought to do with the guy.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

AdamM said:


> IIRC, it was worse even than that. At one point Sky had five riders in the chase less than a minute behind TB and could close the gap. With those sort of numbers the race was theirs for the taking, but for some strange reason they let Terpstra just sit second wheel on the key paved sections. It was like they were newbies in a Cat 5 race wondering what they ought to do with the guy.


Sky rode with their heads up their arses... they had the numeric superiority and could have set up a rotating chase with all but Flecha thus keeping everyone a little more fresh. Instead they sent each rider to the front to pull until they dropped ... not smart and reminiscent of my days racing as a <i>cadet</i>.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he did a great job*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Terpstra put himself in the middle of the sky pace line to obstruct/annoy, but anyway there were 3 sky riders there they could have got rid of him, they just blew out after a short while


but just trying to match Boonen's pace was destroying the group. Sky looked like they were using 3 for pulling and protecting Flecha and one other rider, they ate 2 of the 3 and didn't close the gap


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

philippec said:


> Sky rode with their heads up their arses... they had the numeric superiority and could have set up a rotating chase with all but Flecha thus keeping everyone a little more fresh. Instead they sent each rider to the front to pull until they dropped ... not smart and reminiscent of my days racing as a <i>cadet</i>.


Sean Kelly on Eurosport said the same thing in regards to Sky tactics.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



philippec said:


> Sky rode with their heads up their arses... they had the numeric superiority and could have set up a rotating chase with all but Flecha thus keeping everyone a little more fresh. Instead they sent each rider to the front to pull until they dropped ... not smart and reminiscent of my days racing as a <i>cadet</i>.


drove each Dom into the ground


speaking of such, kudos to Steegmans for doing the same, closing the gap and setting Tom up for victory

and kudos to Chavanel for doing such awesome work on the stones


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Tswifty said:


> Boonen was off the recordt last night he rode such a strong race  So glad the better man won...but im left wondering how it would have been with Fabian Cancellara there?


I was thinking the same thing, but although it would be stunning to watch I don't think Boonen makes that break with FC on his wheel. If anything FC might have tried to turn the tables. Boonen probably wins anyway--if they get to the velodrome together, Boonen wins for sure.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

*Oh, and by the way*

oops wrong thread.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

That was the Tom Boonen show. It was actually one of the more boring P-R in recent memory. US TV coverage tuned in with Boonen in the lead by :28 and it just went up from there. A little into the broadcast the announcer mentioned that they were 30 minutes ahead of schedule.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> That was the Tom Boonen show. It was actually one of the more boring P-R in recent memory. US TV coverage tuned in with Boonen in the lead by :28 and it just went up from there. A little into the broadcast the announcer mentioned that they were 30 minutes ahead of schedule.


it's not the race fault you have sh!tty coverage. if you want to judge the race at least watch it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Get Rai Sport Due, full live coverage of all main races + retransmits + historical footage + a full evening on thursdays of coverage of all the road racing calendar from world tour down to juniors 

Yes, Italy is a cycling nation,

Or get France 3, complete live coverage of all French races + classics and grand tours.

France is too.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

den bakker said:


> it's not the race fault you have sh!tty coverage. if you want to judge the race at least watch it.


Speaking for myself, I wasn't able to watch it. I just got home from an Easter trip and DVR'd the race on NBC Sports (f/ka Versus f/k/a OLN f/k/a Outdoor Life Network). It taped 2 hours on their hi-def channel, so I was salivating as I turned the program on and clicked play. As soon as they ended the opening 2- or 3-minute fluff with Phil and Paul at the "start" in Compiegne (of course, that was shot about 4 or 5 hours earlier), they go straight to "live race action" with 48 km to go, Boonen solo with 25 seconds lead. Duhh, I wonder who's going to win!!!?? :idea: I pressed the FF button on my DVR and just watched the Boonen lead gradually increase as every kilometer clicked by. All I needed to ensure was that he didn't flat to bag the win.

There was no live coverage of Arenberg or other key pave sectors. This is why NBC has no business broadcasting a race with the characteristics of Roubaix live with 50 km or less left to go. They would have been better off doing what they done for the last decade, which is show the race, edited, on tape delay in the late afternoon Eastern time, and break it into key segments. At least there's drama that way. So disappointing.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

fornaca68 said:


> Speaking for myself, I wasn't able to watch it. I just got home from an Easter trip and DVR'd the race on NBC Sports. There was no live coverage of Arenberg or other key pave sectors. This is why NBC has no business broadcasting a race with the characteristics of Roubaix live with 50 km or less left to go. They would have been better off doing what they done for the last decade, which is show the race, edited, on tape delay in the late afternoon Eastern time, and break it into key segments. At least there's drama that way. So disappointing.


Since you missed the live coverage anyway, you should have dvr'd the evening 3 hrs. and not the live early morning 2 hr ( more like 1 hr 35 min) version. At least then you would have seen Boonen go to the back then come back thru the pack. You would have seen what happened with Pozzato, etc. not just the Boonen Show.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

philippec said:


> Sky rode with their heads up their arses... they had the numeric superiority and could have set up a rotating chase with all but Flecha thus keeping everyone a little more fresh. Instead they sent each rider to the front to pull until they dropped ... not smart and reminiscent of my days racing as a <i>cadet</i>.


Easy to say from the couch. They did what they could.. For all we know they had one guy strong enough to pull and Flecha, the rest were dead but hanging in? In every hard race, there is what you should/want to do and there is what you can do. They're usually different from each other.

I think the bigger mistakes were made by those that sat and hoped for them to do it. They're the ones who laid up.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Rokh On said:


> Since you missed the live coverage anyway, you should have dvr'd the evening 3 hrs. and not the live early morning 2 hr ( more like 1 hr 35 min) version. At least then you would have seen Boonen go to the back then come back thru the pack. You would have seen what happened with Pozzato, etc. not just the Boonen Show.


Dude, I had no idea they had a night broadcast. :mad2: Are they showing it again?


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Tswifty said:


> Boonen was off the recordt last night he rode such a strong race  So glad the better man won...but im left wondering how it would have been with Fabian Cancellara there?


Thinking about the 'what ifs' is a frustrating and pointless endeavor.




PS. Cancellara would have crushed Boonen.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

JackDaniels said:


> Thinking about the 'what ifs' is a frustrating and pointless endeavor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, what ifs will only frustrate us. However, I hardly think that anyone would have "crushed" Boonen. Cancellara's very clear defeats of Boonen occurred while Boonen was in substandard form. Boonen is currently in fantastic form.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

> PS. Cancellara would have crushed Boonen.


Based on what? of the two Boonen is the more accomplished one day racer. Has Cancellara beaten him in the past? Sure has Cancellara been beaten but other riders in one days races? watch last seasons classics. 

In racing you race the people who show up on the line on the day otherwise we might as well just rely on Strava KOMs and quit watching.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Based on what? of the two Boonen is the more accomplished one day racer. Has Cancellara beaten him in the past? Sure has Cancellara been beaten but other riders in one days races? watch last seasons classics.
> 
> In racing you race the people who show up on the line on the day otherwise we might as well just rely and Strava KOMs and quit watching.


Quick Step is a stronger team, as well. In my opinion.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Based on what? of the two Boonen is the more accomplished one day racer. *Has Cancellara beaten him in the past*? Sure has Cancellara been beaten but other riders in one days races? watch last seasons classics.
> 
> In racing you race the people who show up on the line on the day otherwise we might as well just rely on Strava KOMs and quit watching.


2006 - A train stopped Tom in P-R, Fabian got the win.
2010 - Tom had a knee problem, Fabian on his best year dominated the field (and had maybe a motor  )


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Imho*



Salsa_Lover said:


> 2006 - A train stopped Tom in P-R, Fabian got the win.
> 2010 - Tom had a knee problem, Fabian on his best year dominated the field (and had maybe a motor  )


they most likely would have been together and Boonen would have out sprinted him

speaking of 'what ifs' "what if Boonen hadn't been caught behind that crash @ MSR?" 

see that's racing

but no one would have crushed Tommeke last Sunday


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> they most likely would have been together and Boonen would have out sprinted him
> 
> speaking of 'what ifs' "what if Boonen hadn't been caught behind that crash @ MSR?"
> 
> ...




Exactly.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> they most likely would have been together and Boonen would have out sprinted him
> 
> speaking of 'what ifs' "what if Boonen hadn't been caught behind that crash @ MSR?"
> 
> ...


This ^^^^


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Get Rai Sport Due, full live coverage of all main races + retransmits + historical footage + a full evening on thursdays of coverage of all the road racing calendar from world tour down to juniors
> 
> Yes, Italy is a cycling nation,
> 
> ...


I was in France when it was RVV. They only showed the last thirty km's or so. France _was_ a cycling nation. No wonder when Voeckler is your main man.

On Topic: You guys should 've seen the madness and national pride over here in Flanders. I was at a family dinner at the seaside in a restaurant and was cursing I couldn't see the race. All of a sudden the maitre invites all guest in the kitchen where we watched the race with strangers and the staff. Great moment.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> In racing you race the people who show up on the line on the day otherwise we might as well just rely on Strava KOMs and quit watching.


Agreed, you race against who shows up (even if they are third rate). If you ride off the front, you say you did it because you could. If you lose, you lose gracefully. Someone on the internet will still make an excuse for you...


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

JackDaniels said:


> Agreed, you race against who shows up (even if they are third rate). If you ride off the front, you say you did it because you could. If you lose, you lose gracefully. Someone on the internet will still make an excuse for you...


De Vlaeminck sounds rather biter.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

TerminatorX91 said:


> De Vlaeminck sounds rather biter.


I agree. 

De Vlaeminck has always been known for speaking his mind and I don't mind that he harbors the opinions that he does. However, I think that he made his mind up about Boonen years ago and favors Cancellara (probably because he isn't Belgian and he thus doesn't have to be around as much fanfare for him as he does Boonen). If Boonen continues at this rate (or even slows down) he is setting himself up to be the best cobbled classics rider ever on paper if he isn't already and I think De Vlaeminck feels threatened. De Vlaeminck won PR four times, Flanders once, and did the double once. Boonen (so far) has won PR four times, Flanders three times, and has done the double twice. All that De Vlaeminck can do to elevate himself over Boonen is try and put down the quality of his wins and criticize him for not winning races like the Giro di Lombardia, which isn't a very fair comparison considering that in De Vlaeminck's day he didn't have to race against people who trained specifically to win races like Lombardia at the expense of being strong in races like Roubaix (like Cunego and Gilbert).


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

TerminatorX91 said:


> De Vlaeminck sounds rather biter.


i'd be bitter too if my career overlapped with Merckx, Moser, Maertens, and then Hinault? Oi, guy can't catch a break.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*you forgot*



foto said:


> i'd be bitter too if my career overlapped with Merckx, Moser, Maertens, and then Hinault? Oi, guy can't catch a break.


Gimondi to name another

testament to how freaking great Eddy was. He was beating legends. 

Roger was a tad bitter back then

Roger feels threatened, he has always been Mr Paris Roubaix, and Mr Classics, and he is being eclipsed

Tommeke has already surpassed him @ Flanders and the double. Tom could win another of each, possibly more depending on health and motivation


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I bet 1981 PR really stung, getting beaten by Hinault like that. And then having Hinault claim his main motivation for winning was so that he could complain about the race from a position of authority.

Hahaha! Hinault is a true champion, and my personal cycling hero.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

FlandersFields said:


> All of a sudden the maitre invites all guest in the kitchen where we watched the race with strangers and the staff. Great moment.


nice. back in 2004 we were in paris during the eurocup. eating outside at a small cafe the guy in the kitchen turned the tv and we watched the game together. it was cool. he thought i was italian and wanted to see italy.

in italy everyone thiought i was a spaniard.

nobody thought i was american until i tried to speak.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*True that*



foto said:


> I bet 1981 PR really stung, getting beaten by Hinault like that. And then having Hinault claim his main motivation for winning was so that he could complain about the race from a position of authority.
> 
> Hahaha! Hinault is a true champion, and my personal cycling hero.


The Badger hated Roubaix but didn't talk trash about it until he won. Then he said "this is a stupid race"
He was/is a classic


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> The Badger hated Roubaix but didn't talk trash about it until he won. Then he said "this is a stupid race"
> He was/is a classic


Apparently they must pay him a lot these days to appear on the podium of that stupid race.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Apparently they must pay him a lot these days to appear on the podium of that stupid race.


It's a living. I read "Memories from the Peloton" and in it he says he hated the conditions they were forced to ride in, how so many random things could happen, winning didn't have that much to do with road racing. But he wasn't going to complain about it to the organizers until he won it, and so he went for it as world champ, to help prove his point.

I think he also said the race was for dick heads.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Eurosport France showed the whole of Flanders...


----------

